# Sticky  PLEASE READ: Welcome To ContractorTalk.com



## Admin

We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community!

We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. 

Please take a moment to *introduce yourself* and tell us a little about you.

What trade do you work in? Make sure to add it to your account settings.

Click on your avatar in the upper right-hand corner of the site. Click Accounts Settings.








On the Account Settings page, scroll down to Trade and enter your information.








Click Save when you are done.

Your Trade will now display below your avatar in your posts.








Some Resources to Get You Started

*Who Is Allowed To Join ContractorTalk.com*
*Community Rules*
*Advertising Rules*
*Community FAQs*


----------



## Admin

Please post your introduction in our *New Member Introductions*.

- Cricket


----------

